# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یک سوال در مورد پذیرش با سوابق

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها

من سوالی داشتم که خیلی تو دفترچه متوجهش نشدم
من تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم و سرجلسه هم حاضر بودم حالا آیا امکانش هست من تو صرفا سوابق ریاضی هم شرکت کنم؟ و رشته های ریاضی رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## mpaarshin

هیشکی نیست؟

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

سوالتونو واضحتر توضیح بدید.بعضی سوالات تو انجمن واقعا تخصصی هستن و باید از مشاور یا افرادی که این شرایطو داشتن پرسید.

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام بچه ها
> 
> من سوالی داشتم که خیلی تو دفترچه متوجهش نشدم
> من تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم و سرجلسه هم حاضر بودم حالا آیا امکانش هست من تو صرفا سوابق ریاضی هم شرکت کنم؟ و رشته های ریاضی رو انتخاب کنم؟


سلام ، اگه منظورتان ثبت نام صرفا براساس سوابق تحصیلی مرداد ماه هستش ، طبق گفته آقای توکلی بله میتوانید اما فقط در یک گروه آزمایشی!!! 


*امیر حسین میری از تهران
سوال: من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و پیش دانشگاهی در  رشته ریاضی بودم و در گروه  علوم تجربی شرکت کرده ام و تغییر رشته نداده ام  آیا مشکلی برای شرکت در  کنکور سراسری دارم یا نه؟

جواب از دکتر  توکلی: برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری  مشکلی ندارید اما  به دلیل اینکه سوابق تحصیلی نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان را  برای داوطلبان  نظام جدید که از سال 84 به بعد دیپلم گرفتند تا 25% در  نمره کل مربوط اثر  می دهیم لذا وقتی گروه عوض می شود ممکن است 25% درصد  کمتر (طبق جدول بالا) در نظر گرفته  شود. زیرا دروس امتحانی فرق می کند این مورد در پیک  سنجش در جدول شماره 1  توضیح داده شده.

*
*داداش ، یکبار برو لینک 1 زیر :*

*www.yjc.ir/fa/news/4002676/%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AE-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AF%DA%A9%D8%AA%D8%B1-%D8%AA%D9%88%DA%A9%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D9%86%DA%A9%D9%88%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D9%87%D8%A7

پرسش و پاسخ هارو بخون (پرسش و پاسخ با آقای توکلی هستش)

اگه بازم نگرانین اینم منابع دیگه :

منبع 2 :

http://www.daneshschools.com/moshaver/?p=2511


منبع 3 :

http://www.cloob.com/timeline/answer_250774_2239875**

اگر بازم نگران هستید بهتره حضورن از مشاور ها و یا دیگر دوستان سوال کنید ،

موفق باشین*

----------


## mina62

سلام.ببخشید ی سوال داشتم.بنظر شما من با تراز4999و رتبه ی 89684منطقه 3میتونم ازاد پردیس پرستاری یا علوم تغذیه و...ی همچین چیزایی قبول بشم؟؟؟؟


> *امیر حسین میری از تهران
> سوال: من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و پیش دانشگاهی در  رشته ریاضی بودم و در گروه علوم تجربی شرکت کرده ام و تغییر رشته نداده ام  آیا مشکلی برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری دارم یا نه؟
> 
> جواب از دکتر  توکلی، رئیس سازمان سنجش کشور: برای شرکت در کنکور سراسری مشکلی ندارید اما  به دلیل اینکه سوابق تحصیلی نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان را برای داوطلبان  نظام جدید که از سال 84 به بعد دیپلم گرفتند تا 25% در نمره کل مربوط اثر  می دهیم لذا وقتی گروه عوض می شود ممکن است 25% درصد کمتر در نظر گرفته  شود. زیرا دروس امتحانی فرق می کند این مورد در پیک سنجش در جدول شماره 1  توضیح داده شده.
> 
> البته اینو بگم! هیچکس حق نداره در 2 گروه آزمایشی شرکت کنه!!!
> 
> یعنی یا سوابق تحصیلی یا کنکور سراسری ...
> *

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام.ببخشید ی سوال داشتم.بنظر شما من با تراز4999و رتبه ی 89684منطقه 3میتونم ازاد پردیس پرستاری یا علوم تغذیه و...ی همچین چیزایی قبول بشم؟؟؟؟


سلام ، بستگی به دیگر داوطلبانی که در آن مرکز دانشگاه آزادی که انتخاب رشته میکنید دارد!

مثلا اگه کسی اونجارو انتخاب رشته نکنه خب معلومه که جا واسه شما باز میشه!!!

اما اگه همه رقبای شما تراز خوبی داشته باشن متاسفانه نمیشه!

*اگه نظر شخصی منو بپرسید ، با فرض اینکه رقبای شما تراز های خوبی نسبت به شما داشته باشند 

خیر متاسفانه ! اما احتمالش صفر نیست!!! 

احتمالش هم هست که قبول بشید!!! اما 100% نیست!!!

در کل بستگی به دیگر رقبای شما دارد که ترازشون از شما بیشتر است یا کمتر!
*

----------


## mina62

ممنون که جواب دادین


> سلام ، بستگی به دیگر داوطلبانی که در آن مرکز دانشگاه آزادی که انتخاب رشته میکنید دارد!
> 
> مثلا اگه کسی اونجارو انتخاب رشته نکنه خب معلومه که جا واسه شما باز میشه!!!
> 
> اما اگه همه رقبای شما تراز خوبی داشته باشن متاسفانه نمیشه!
> 
> *اگه نظر شخصی منو بپرسید ، با فرض اینکه رقبای شما تراز های خوبی نسبت به شما داشته باشند 
> 
> خیر متاسفانه ! اما احتمالش صفر نیست!!! 
> ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام طبق گفته آقای توکلی بله میتوانید اما فقط در یک گروه آزمایشی!!!
> 
> مثلا فقط تجربی یا فقط ریاضی یا فقط انسانی !
> 
> (همانطور که هنگام ثبت نام کنکور اصلی دیپلمه های رشته ریاضی میان تجربی شرکت میکنن!!! مثل رتبه اول کنکور تجربی امسال!)
> 
> همچنین سوابق تحصیلیتون 25 درصد حساب نمیشه! بر اساس جدولی که در دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته هست حساب میشه! 
> 
> 
> ...


پس من ازین بابت مشکلی ندارم؟
چون کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم حالا مثلا میخوام معماری دانشگاه سوره بزنم که با سوابق تحصیلیه مشکلی که پیش نمیاد؟؟
یهو نگن چون تجربی کنکور دادین باید صرفا سوابقتونم تجربی باشه؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> پس من ازین بابت مشکلی ندارم؟
> چون کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم حالا مثلا میخوام معماری دانشگاه سوره بزنم که با سوابق تحصیلیه مشکلی که پیش نمیاد؟؟
> یهو نگن چون تجربی کنکور دادین باید صرفا سوابقتونم تجربی باشه؟


در پست بالا جواب دادم

----------


## Goodbye forever

نظر دیگر کاربران رو هم بپرسید

@8mit8@

موفق باشید

----------

